# WTB:PORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

I need a new brake/caliper set-up..looking for PORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD
[email protected]


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (JM$Y)*

just find a set of 4 pad calipers from the 2.7T quattros. They run good size rotors (321X25) and the calipers are huge. 
I had looked into doing the porsche setup, and its really not worth the upgrade, especially for the price


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (jettasmooth)*

My current stock calipers have a single piston. Will the 4 pad caliper from the 2.7T quattros work for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD? thanks for your help..REALLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (JM$Y)*

I believe it will work, but you need the upgraded rotors. I think with the proper 4 pad caliper and carrier, you can run the stock 2.7T rotors and calipers without a problem. You will only have to look at what it needs for brake lines.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (JM$Y)*

Hey JM
Check your PR codes and see which caliper you have:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
I am not positive, but I bet it'll fit, but you would obviously need to get the bigger rotor. Something to note is that the 4 pad caliper is the same as on the S4 and the rotor for the S4 caliper (4 pads per side) has a different rotor hat hight than the single piston caliper (Ate) on some of the 2.7Ts. On mine I only have single pistons, but the rotor diameter is the same (and hats are different). 
Here's a ton of info I posted after I did my brakes. 
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
Hopefully you can get some good info from there.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (Massboykie)*

you are the man! Thanks for the brake info!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: WTBORSCHE calipers for my 2001 A6 2.8 FWD (jettasmooth)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=533


----------

